# Sumar valores cumpliendo dos o varias condiciones



## odelllp (Nov 27, 2002)

Hola señores Tutores!
Necesito que me ayuden con una fórmula interesante, Este es el caso:

Tengo una hoja de excel con tres columnas, tres filas<pre>NOMBRE     F.E.R.      A.R.E       D.A.R.   

ACA         250          302         301
ACA         325          328         425
ALA         542          412         325
AMA         125          475         251
ACA         432          127         178
AMA         456          500         028</pre>Una de las cosas que ocupaba hacer es contar utilizando dos condiciones y lo hice con SUMAPRODUCTO, excelente!
Sin embargo, ahora necesito sumar los valores de celda de F.E.R. y A.R.E que pertenezcan al nombre ACA, En este caso si tomo como referencia de nombre "ACA" necesito que la sumatoria de los valores de F.E.R. y A.R.E. que pertenecen a "ACA", me devuelva su valor, en este caso 1.764
Y si yo quisiera los valores de F.E.R. y A.R.E. que pertenecen a "AMA" de igual forma...
Cómo lo hago, he tratado con SUMAR.SI, SUMA(SI..., SUMAPRODUCTO, pero he fallado...
Les pido me ayuden 

Odelllp
This message was edited by  Juan Pablo G. on 2002-11-27 19:37


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 27, 2002)

Algo así me funciona bien

=SUMAPRODUCTO(($A$2:$A$7=$A11)*$B$2:$C$7)

donde $A11 contiene "ACA", y A2:C7 los valores mostrados en la tabla.


----------



## odelllp (Nov 28, 2002)

Excelente, Juan Pablo G MVP

Saludos, desde CR

Odelllp


----------

